# Redcliffe Peninsula Evening/Night Wed 13th Feb



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey folks,

Anyone tried this before in a yak? Was thinking of launching somewhere on Wednesday around 6.30pm. Anyone wanting to come along is welcome, depends on the wind but is looking OK at the moment. Was thinking small sharks and large snapper. Low tide around 8pm. Or am I nuts for even thinking about this?
Cheers....Flump


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Flump,

Certainly not nuts....but the wind will likely be too strong for my yellow backbone. I only fish at night when its dead calm, or close to it!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Have done a couple of over nighters on the water before taking little cat naps on the kayak  its good fun, hope you enjoy


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Went out plenty of times during winter, late afternoon/early evening when it was dead calm. During summer there isn't too many afternoons that aren't windy. 
Make sure you have a bright flash light, or better still an anchor light and flash light. When it is pitch black you cant see a yak further than 10 mtrs away. 
Be careful of the gray coats, the little ones under a mtr are OK, but there are ones a lot bigger lurking around. :shock:

Actually in winter the best time to go was just before sunset, the snapps feed till dark and then disappear again.


----------

